# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حقوق الزوج على زوجته قبل الدخول .... واستفهام ؟!!

## الأمل الراحل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الإخوة الأفاضل . . 

هذه فتوى من موقع الألوكة تقول :

قريبة لي عُقد قرانها قبل موعد العرس بشهر، فما هي واجباتها من طاعة لزوجها قبل موعد الزواج؟
الجواب:

أما واجبات الزوجة بعد عقد القران وقبل الزفاف فقد سبق أن بينا أنه بمجرد العقد يترتب على الزوجين كل الحقوق الشرعية من التوارث، والخلوة، والاستمتاع، والنفقة على الرجل والطاعة على المرأة والاستئذان قبل الخروج وغيرها، ولا يتوقف ذلك على إعلان النكاح وإشهاره في "حق العاقد"، وتراجع فتوى سماحة الشيح ابن باز: "ما يجوز للرجل من زوجته بعد العقد وقبل الدخول"، و"الزوجة ترث وتُحِدّ بمجرد العقد" على موقعنا،، والله أعلم. 

تجدونها على هذا الرابط :
http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa/FatwaDe...x?FatwaID=2890

سؤالي يا إخوان بارك الله فيكم :
كيف تستأذن المرأة زوجها في الخروج وهي أصلا لا تتحدث إليه ولا تراه في الفترة بعد عقد القران وقبل الدخول ؟؟ وكيف يكون الاستئذان من حق الزوج وهو لا ينفق عليها طوال تلك المدة وربما تستمر لأكثر من سنة ، ولا يقضي حوائجها وغيره . . ؟؟ 
أعلم أنه يجوز لهما الخلوة و .... إلخ ، والمرأة يمنعها حياؤها من محادثته أو مقابلته ، حتى لو رضي الأهل ، وربما يكون المنع من الأهل ؛ فأريد أن أعرف هل تأثم لو خرجت من غير إذنه ؟

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## بندر المسعودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
هذه المسألة فيها خلاف بين العلماء هل النفقة مقابل الأستمتاع أو مقابل ملك المرأة على القول الأول أن النفقة مقابل الأستمتاع لا يجب عليه النفقة حتى يتسلمها وأيضا" مثلها يوطء وعلى هذا لا يجب عليها طاعته حتى يتسلمها وأما إذا قيل أن النفقة مقابل ملك المرأة فهذا يجب عليه النفقة من حين العقد عليها ويجب عليها طاعته .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

جزاك الله خيرا

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## تعارف

اذا تم العقد فقد صارت المراة زوجة للعاقد ويباح له ان يستمتع بها كيفما شاء

لكن لها ان تمنع نفسها عنه حتى يدفع لها المهر كاملا ويجهز منزل الزوجية

وقد ذكر ابن قدامة فى المغنى ج 7 عن ابن المنذر اجماع العلماء على ان للمراة ان تمتنع من دخول زوجها عليها حتى يعطيها مهرها
وذكر الكاسانى فى بدائع الصنائع ج 4  ان المراة لها ان تمتنع من تسليم نفسها لزوجها حتى يوفر لها سكنا 

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## شريف شلبي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
سمعت من بعض المشايخ - لا أتذكر عينه - أن مجرد انعقاد عقد النكاح لا يوجب نفقة ولا طاعة ولا استمتاعاً ، حيث أن أحد طرفي العقد وهو الولي  قد اشترط للدخول بموليته شرطاً غير مكتوب وهو تجهيز المسكن بأثاثه ، وهو شرط متعارف عليه وإن لم يذكر بالعقد ، ألا ترى أنه يتم تحديد موعد معين للزفاف بين كل من الولي والعاقد ، فما معنى هذا الموعد إن كان للعاقد حق الاستمتاع والطاعة ولها عليه النفقة ؟؟؟!!   والله اعلم .

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

جزاكم الله  خيرا على  هذه الفوائد

----------


## إبراهيم الشهيد

> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
> سمعت من بعض المشايخ - لا أتذكر عينه - أن مجرد انعقاد عقد النكاح لا يوجب نفقة ولا طاعة ولا استمتاعاً ، حيث أن أحد طرفي العقد وهو الولي  قد اشترط للدخول بموليته شرطاً غير مكتوب وهو تجهيز المسكن بأثاثه ، وهو شرط متعارف عليه وإن لم يذكر بالعقد ، ألا ترى أنه يتم تحديد موعد معين للزفاف بين كل من الولي والعاقد ، فما معنى هذا الموعد إن كان للعاقد حق الاستمتاع والطاعة ولها عليه النفقة ؟؟؟!!   والله اعلم .


لكننا نراهم -أولياء المرأة- يأذنون له -الزوج قبل الدخول- بالاستمتاع بها فيما دون الوطء أو خلع الثياب أحيانا، فإذا كانوا يشترطون شرطا غير مكتوب كما تزعم، فكيف يسمحون بالإخلال بشرطهم!

الحقيقة أن هذا الأمر فيه وجه من الحق، وهو أن هناك شرطا عرفيا غير مكتوب، ولكن ماهية هذا الشرط تختلف من مجتمع لآخر ويحددها العرف..
بعض المجتمعات لا تجيز أبدا أن يمسها إلى أن يتم الزفاف.. وهذا عرفها.. ولا توجب طاعة بطبيعة الحال..
وبعض المجتمعات تأذن في القبلة وما شابه من الاستمتاع ولا توجب طاعة ولا غيره.. وهذا عرفها أيضا..
وبعض المجتمعات لها عرف يقضي بجواز الاستمتاع بإطلاقه ووجوب الطاعة وغيره..

هذا العرف -في كل مجتمع- تكمن أهميته في كونه شرطا متعارفا عليه مُضْمرًا بين الولي والزوج .. ينبغي على كل منهما الوفاء به.. 

هكذا أفهم..
والميدان ميدان تدارس لا إفتاء..
والسلام عليكم

----------

